# Real Live Walking Chucky Doll



## ilovechucky (Nov 2, 2010)

thats a real kid....click on the link to see the rest of the pictures. this costume is amazing! click "like" if you think its pretty sick. it beats the hell out of woody and jessie!











http://www.parents.com/photos/photo...-costumes-2010/2454000024/?photoId=2449600062


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That would freak a lot of people out. Totally cool parents.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a pretty good costume. I don't really like that adult costume that they sell though considering how small Chucky is compared to an adult. I understand why they sell it to adults though.

Dumb looking to me: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/chucky-adult-costume-std-sz/


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice red hair!


----------

